# My Custom Made Enclosure



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 30, 2013)

Custom made, by me!  4 of them get vents but I had drilled out the front of one for my pederseni.  So I have 5 in total!  Made from acrylic, these are 3x3x7 inches.  There is an inch and a half of room for substrate.











Hasp are on backwards for better viewing.  They are pretty tight so there is no room for the door to be pushed open but still easily opened by us!

I can't wait for my vents to show up so I can finish the other 4.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kodi (Jun 30, 2013)

Check your other thread!


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 30, 2013)

Let's hope you'll start selling some of these eventually  outstanding job!


----------



## MarkmD (Jun 30, 2013)

Those are brilliant enclosures good job.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 30, 2013)

I think I got my measurements down so all my pieces fit together nicely! What's the setting time for weld on #3? I don't have clamps so I'll be holding each piece in place until its stable.

See any kind of mistake? For the front piece I left 1/8" out for space for the door to open and close where the hinge will be. This plexiglass is about 1/8" thick.







The 7x3 piece is the bottom part where the substrate will go.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 30, 2013)

Kodi said:


> I think I got my measurements down so all my pieces fit together nicely! What's the setting time for weld on #3? I don't have clamps so I'll be holding each piece in place until its stable.
> 
> See any kind of mistake? For the front piece I left 1/8" out for space for the door to open and close where the hinge will be. This plexiglass is about 1/8" thick.
> 
> ...


I'll take a better look when I'm at a comp, but Weldon 3 is like 10 seconds set time.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow. Is 4 a longer set time? I'm afraid it will dry before I get the pieces together because of the length I have to glue.

---------- Post added 06-30-2013 at 10:11 PM ----------

Nevermind. I obviously didn't understand how to use weld on with acrylic, but I just watched a video and now I understand.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 30, 2013)

Kodi said:


>


Alright so what I would do is 7x14 for the back, 6 3/4"sx14 for the sides, 7x7 for the top, 7x6 7/8"s for the bottom, then your 7x3 for the substrate piece, then your door which would be 7x10 7/8's so that the top over hangs and would be flush with the door.  It might be a lot easier to build with 3/16's plexi however.  So your measurements are all correct.  And with 3/16 plexi you'd be less likely to have it warp over time.  But it's really up to you.  It would be pricier that's for sure.  If they are cutting it perfect to your size and for cheap or free then that's awesome!

Good luck with your project!  I'll make a DIY video when I have time.  Maybe this weekend or something.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 30, 2013)

They only have one type of plexiglass and ya they cut it for free and I only pay for the pieces I want which is much cheaper and a plus since I don't have a cutting tool.

I see what your saying with the door closing right under the top. I was going to have it close over the top piece.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 30, 2013)

Kodi said:


> They only have one type of plexiglass and ya they cut it for free and I only pay for the pieces I want which is much cheaper and a plus since I don't have a cutting tool.
> 
> I see what your saying with the door closing right under the top. I was going to have it close over the top piece.


You could do that too.  You having it open from the side?  or like mine?


----------



## Kodi (Jun 30, 2013)

So that's why you made the bottom piece a bit smaller.

---------- Post added 06-30-2013 at 10:42 PM ----------

It's exactly like yours.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 30, 2013)

Kodi said:


> So that's why you made the bottom piece a bit smaller.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-30-2013 at 10:42 PM ----------
> 
> It's exactly like yours.


I made the bottom piece smaller so that the substrate piece would be flush with the sides and the bottom.  And if you do it like mine you should put the hasps the same way as mine.  And on my first one I messed up and didn't put the top hasp on perfectly so it left a little gap.  Let me take a video quickly so you kinda get what I mean.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 30, 2013)

Wait... Wouldn't the sides have to be 6 5/8" to account for the smaller bottom piece?


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 30, 2013)

No, it's only 1/8th so if you're taking off 2/8th's that's 1/4 which would make it 3/4

---------- Post added 06-30-2013 at 09:27 PM ----------

I'll have to post the video tomorrow.  It's only about 1/4 way done uploading and I need to hit the sac!  I'll upload tomorrow morning before I head off to work.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 1, 2013)

After thinking about it and using my under developed mental spacial skills I finally understand! Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aGsbm9APFr0[/YOUTUBE]

Hopefully this answers some questions and helps!


----------



## Kodi (Jul 1, 2013)

That definitely answered some questions. Now I can't wait for my Weldon, hasps, and hinges to get here so I can try my hand at it. I'm probably going to end up making all of my own enclosures now! Thank you so much.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 2, 2013)

I took my measurements to two different hardware stores and both of them told me they can't cut plexiglass with such exact measurements. How do you cut your plexiglass and with what?


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 2, 2013)

Kodi said:


> I took my measurements to two different hardware stores and both of them told me they can't cut plexiglass with such exact measurements. How do you cut your plexiglass and with what?


I cut mine with a table saw.  But you could also use an acrylic cutting knife.  The things are cheap.  maybe 5 to 10 bucks.  You just score it a bunch of times then snap it.


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice..... Good work. Nice to see people who are still willing to make what the want not just buy it. 
Gonna have to introduce my bf to this thread before my birthday. ;-)


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 7, 2013)

And now my newest boxes.  My vents still haven't shown up but here they are!  8x8x16 inches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jul 7, 2013)

Grats good sir! Those look just little acrylic Exo-terras, minus the black framing! Much nicer!
How well would those work for terrestrials? Could you put the side-swinging door one on its back, for example? I'm sure it would change vent placement... but dayum! Those are nice!


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 7, 2013)

edgeofthefreak said:


> Grats good sir! Those look just little acrylic Exo-terras, minus the black framing! Much nicer!
> How well would those work for terrestrials? Could you put the side-swinging door one on its back, for example? I'm sure it would change vent placement... but dayum! Those are nice!


I'd lay it down and put a top loading door.  Maybe... 3 vents on the top one on each 8x8 side.


----------



## Akai (Jul 8, 2013)

16" high!   Man that's perfect!  what's the height of the substrate dam?  Looks pro my friend.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 8, 2013)

4 inches of sub.  I just have to figure out vent placement now.


----------



## SwaggerMD (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks mint man is that still 1/8?


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 8, 2013)

SwaggerMD said:


> Looks mint man is that still 1/8?


No it's 3/16.  Much nicer to work with.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 8, 2013)

3/16 looks much better. Why does 1/8 start to warp..? I've noticed it in the doors of my enclosures.


----------



## 3skulls (Jul 8, 2013)

1/8" is just to thin. 

What are you using to apply the solvent? 
I found this pretty cool glass tube with a needle on the end. Works pretty good. 

At times I also get some bubbles in my welds that drive me mad. Do you have any tips to avoid this?

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 8, 2013)

3skulls said:


> 1/8" is just to thin.
> 
> What are you using to apply the solvent?
> I found this pretty cool glass tube with a needle on the end. Works pretty good.
> ...


My supplier told me to try out Methylene Chloride.  So later on this week when my supplier has some hasps in stock.  I'm going to go down there and grab some of this stuff.  I'll probably just be testing it out for now and if it works I'll use it.  I have no clue what the set time is on it.


----------



## PerfectCircle (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd love to keep every single one of my T's in those ! Very nice looking    
Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Board Express


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 9, 2013)

As soon as my vents come in, I'm going to buff out any scratches or imperfections after drilling the holes out.  Add the vents then flame polish.  I'm thinking of adding no vents in the top because it just lets out humidity, and then putting two or three vents on each side, none in the front or back.  The air shouldn't get stagnant and should be fine.  Considering right now my 5.5 gallon uprights converted have no issues with just holes in the front.  I'm probably just over thinking the whole vent location.


----------



## KissyLipsMcHugs (Jul 20, 2013)

The more I see posts by you the more I like you - no homo.

I'd straight up buy these from you if I was ready to start purchasing my Ts


----------

